

Codeity - Mawilliams1215
http://www.codeity.com

======
gamechangr
How is this different than the LinkedIn user groups?

~~~
Mawilliams1215
Thanks for the question! This will be somewhat of a longer answer since I will
explain the market fit for us and how we support that with our platform.

Codeity is a talent acquisition management platform. We make the hiring
process less painful for both developers and tech companies by owning the
entire process on our platform from match to hire. As a developer you can
signup in a few minutes, evaluate your skills, and then your profile is live.
You can begin to see companies you are matched with after they express
interest in speaking with you realtime on your developer dashboard. With
multiple opportunities at various states in the interviewing process, your
Codeity dashboard makes it easy to manage these from one point. There is no
direct applicant process with Codeity, it is a one-time profile creation and
then you are matched with job opportunities based on data points you
identified in your profile. Our algorithms are always running so your profile
will be continually evaluated against jobs as they are created and matched if
appropriate. In a case of just taking a job or you would not like to be
matched with opportunities, this can happen with a simple toggle within the
developer settings.

On the company side we do much more and serve as not only connecting you with
talent but also a toolkit to make the interviewing process easier. Once you
create a company profile on Codeity, you can then use our job templates to
create jobs. After a job is made live, we then match on various data points
that the company can identify on a level of importance, etc. Companies will
also have job dashboards so that for each job they create on our site, they
can track, manage, and progress candidates through the interviewing process.

Within our company dashboard you will see matches in the first lane as
developer cards. You can click on each individual card to express interest and
also send prescreening questions. Once the developer is then notified that
company "x" is interested in speaking with them they can then complete the
prescreening questions and they are sent back to the company to review. The
company then receives a notification in their dashboard with the answers and
if they would still wish to speak with the developer, then they can use our
scheduling calendar to get the developer scheduled for their interview. We
currently integrate with a few different virtual meeting providers AND also
have our own video chat so you can conduct a virtual interview within our
platform in addition to scheduling. Follow-up interviews and rescheduling are
simple and very intuitive. As candidates progress through the interview
process we are tracking and collecting data points (time periods, progression
points, etc). We also are working heavily on the analytics side right now with
a few companies that use our platform so that reporting/analytics can be
generated, providing the company with information unavailable on other
platforms to make strategic hiring decisions more effectively.

In long form, I think that explains a bit more about the Codeity platform and
how we differentiate ourselves from a Linkedin group and also other players in
the space. We are not a public group/community of developers created for the
purpose of recruiters accessing our profiles or contacting us, but connecting
top tech talent with companies and making the hiring process less painful.

Feel free to shoot me an email at Mike@codeity.com if you have any other
questions you would like to ask offline.

-Mike

~~~
gamechangr
That's a good answer, but I want to give you a little candid feedback.

I think you are doing a good job addressing the pain points of a company, but
i'm not sure there is much value here for a developer.

You are basically offering the developer speed, which is meaningful.

In my opinion, there is a false assumption that makes your value statement
less relevant. I'm not sure that the majority of developers would take an
interview with a company based on the fact that they were "a perfect match" by
a third party.

Most developers are not interested in interviewing for a company where they do
not have a direct connection (which is what LinkedIn is trying to capitalize
on)

Something to think on. Again, if I were a company I would be quite interested
in your model.

Best of luck.

~~~
Mawilliams1215
Glad you brought this up!

We do have a value prop with developers in that we take the search and direct
applicant process out of job opportunities in addition to making the process
easier. Since we match developers with companies based on their profile, we
are filtering out opportunities and then presenting them with ones that are
best suited for their skills. In this way we essentially cut through the
clutter of jobs that they might not be a good match for. At this point the
developer can view the opportunities and the mutual interest mechanism is set
in place if they are interested. They are immediately in front of the
companies themselves and not just another direct applicant or introduction.

We also help manage multiple job opportunities for developers so that they can
view, manage,and evaluate their opportunities post match and interest. This is
all visual and it is very easy for the developer to also know what requires
something actionable to progress. Of course they can take advantage of our
scheduling, video interviewing, and dashboard to eliminate as much friction as
possible to the point of hire.

Hopefully this helps provide clarity as to why a developer should signup for
Codeity!

-Mike

